# Pretty shiny orange mousies with red eyes!! *New pix 8/27*



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Eight months of work have finally paid off. I am especially happy about the first mousie shown in the first two pix, as I thought it had black eyes, and I thought I would have to go through one more breeding cycle to get a fawn self or three. thgere may be one more fawn in a slightly younger litter.

Satin fawn self two weeks old




Pied satin fawn two weeks old


Pied standard fawn two weeks old


Pied satin fawn two weeks old


Pied satin fawn two weeks old


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Purrdy!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely! I'm not really a fan of red eyes, but I love that satin and love that fawn!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Gotta love a satin fawn. Congratulations. It has been two weeks and my girl still isn't pregnant. I know it isn't the male because he will soon be the daddy to Adie's babies (poor black tan). Hopefully I'll get to show you some of mine soon too.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Pink eyes are my favourite


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

oooo shiny


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooh, I'm so crazy about the third one! Good thing you live so far away or I would have stolen it :lol: I've been looking at it so many times now lol
Also, a bit off-topic, I love your ring!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a few new pix of the litter that produced the standard pied fawn. the other orange ones are pied argente. The little one that had only one eye open in the first set of pix I posted got his eye washed out and is doing better. I'm a bit obsessed with these little fawn mousies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Ahhh, you have such gorgeous mice... always making me jealous. Thanks a lot.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! And t  hank for posting in my thread, zoocrew.


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

I know this is a little late to be posting to it, but going through some of your other posts Moustress I have to say I love your litters!  my favorite is definetly the little one with the half white/fawn face, is just so cute!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

cograts very pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Weird to see this up now. But thanks anyway.


----------

